# Reviews/thoughts on this light?



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1419&osCsid=3fcad7a1a8b624d9daeb196fbe8b9f40

It has individual reflectors and made with an Advance ballast. The bulbs are probably garbage but with all the savings I could buy the Giesmann middays that Niko has been trying to push on everyone.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are a great company, and the light are nice! For a few buck more I would get this one
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1423&osCsid=3fcad7a1a8b624d9daeb196fbe8b9f40

It has 2 switches so you can only run 1 bank of lights if you want. And have the other bank if you upgrade or want to noon burst.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Since the fixture is regular t5, if I put the giesmann bulbs (t5ho) will this somehow decrease the effectiveness of the bulbs?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The fixture has SW bulbs.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

you can have them swap out the sw bulbs.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The light you linked to is a HO T-5. If your question is that if you put HO bulbs in a NO fixture will you have HO, no, the ballast drives the bulb, not the watt rating of the bulb


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

great lights for the price. i am switching all my cfls out for these in t5ho. its no TEK, but they are still nice solid fixtures.


----------

